# I guess this never caught on?



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Got some weird feeling that PETA was behind the reason this method never caught on.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*the guvmnt*

you know every time the guvmnt says something i tend to remember my draft board saying they were looking out for me. yea buddy. breid


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Very popular in the Talahasee area, perhaps the only thing a Gator is good for!!!

Total


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

I could see that working, but my wife's face is the only thing scary enough to keep the gator from coming back out before it was done, and being away from her is my favorite part of work. So I can't use it.


----------

